# Basic Pepperoni Bread (with Q view)



## zsmoking (Apr 24, 2020)

Prepare a basic bread dough.  There are tons of recipes out there, but a simple one I use:

Combine 1 cup plus 3 tablespoons warm water(I just eyeball around 1 1/4 cup, should be around 110 degrees which is warm to the touch like warm bath water but not uncomfortably hot), 3 cups AP flour or bread flour, 1 1/2 teaspoon salt and 1 1/2 teaspoon yeast.   1/2 Teaspoon sugar seems optional, I didn't add it on this one, but have before.  I just threw all the ingredients in a bread maker on the dough setting, but you can also combine the ingredients in a stand mixer or by hand and then let it rise in an oiled bowl for an hour.  The bread machine does that part automatically.

From there the fun part is deciding what to put in the bread. Preheat the oven to 375 while getting this part ready. It seems difficult to go wrong here.  Put some parchment paper down along with some flour to keep the dough from sticking to it and flour your hands.  Flatten the dough out and start putting toppings on.  I was out of mozzarella cheese, so I threw down a few string cheeses, some sharp cheddar, some white cheddar, and a ton of pepperoni. Basically just use whatever cheese you have, but provolone and mozzarella are best.  If you were to use Salami, banana peppers, bacon, jalapenos, even cut up hot dogs or spam they would all be bomb, but the classic is cheese and pepperoni.














Roll it up, again seems hard to go wrong here.  If it's not sealed perfectly no problem you'll get some blow outs anyways which release pepperoni grease for the bread to cook in which makes it even better. The bottom of the bread ends up getting kind of crispy and greasy delicious.  Try to make sure there's extra pepperoni at the ends or you'll end up with a few inches of just bread.  I rolled it into a long roll so I could cut small pieces off when it's done. Put it seam side down.












Put it in the oven at 375 on the parchment paper for 40-50 minutes.  I took this out when it had 10 minutes left and brushed it with olive oil and sprinkled garlic powder and oregano on it.  Came out quite good especially for just using whatever cheese I had. You'll know it's done when it's browned and looks ready to eat.

























Basic inexpensive quarantine food but it sure is bomb!


----------



## ososmokeshack (Apr 24, 2020)

There was a market we used to go to growing up that sold pepperoni bread and it was so good. They stopped when they were bought out by a larger chain. That looks good to me.


----------



## zsmoking (Apr 24, 2020)

ososmokeshack said:


> There was a market we used to go to growing up that sold pepperoni bread and it was so good. They stopped when they were bought out by a larger chain. That looks good to me.


Thanks!  We have a small grocery store near me(Northeast Ohio) that sells it, but there's not nearly enough pepperoni in it.  It's still good, but I don't think it's even possible to put too much pepperoni in it, so I much prefer to make it myself.  I meant to mention in the initial post, but this stuff comes out great using premade dough whether frozen or Pilsbury refrigerated dough, etc. too. I've just been making a lot more bread with trying to avoid going to stores more often than necessary so I made it homemade using a bread machine.


----------



## RichGTS (Apr 24, 2020)

I would tear that up! nice


----------



## Bytor (Apr 25, 2020)

I make something similar from time to time and it gets scarfed up pretty quickly.  Will have to make again, now that I read your post.  Having a bread maker makes dough making so much easier.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 25, 2020)

Love that stuff!
And yours looks delicious!
Al


----------



## ozzz (Apr 25, 2020)

Nice bread


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 25, 2020)

Looks Great "Z" !!
Slices look a little like a miniature Stromboli.
Love It !!
Like.

Bear


----------



## disco (Apr 25, 2020)

This looks great! Big Like!


----------

